# Lord of the Rings Epic Video Montages



## TiBoCuthalion (May 18, 2015)

Hello guys, this is my first post on this forum and I want to share with you some Middle-earth videos I made. They're supposed to be epic and very lore friendly, but that is for the viewer to decide. 

This is a 14-minute long tribute for Aragorn, a resume of his story.





Connections between The Hobbit and The Lord of the Rings movies, like the resemblance of Thorin and Boromir or some of Legolas' parallel scenes from the two trilogies.





And the last one just done yesterday, a video about the Wrath of Nature, how the Ents, the Eagles and Beorn help the good people against the evil industry ideologies of Saruman and Sauron


----------



## Julia123 (Sep 19, 2015)

I loved the first video, in the cast my favorite actors.


----------

